# Has Anyone Else Heard about this SSI payment?



## i'myourpal (Aug 23, 2022)

I have been following this article since around Aug. 6th. I recently called the SSA for something else and decided to ask them about this.
They said they have no knowledge of this.
https://www.msn.com/en-us/money/per...sedgntp&cvid=e6ab3c9da9294c308e0acf72aaa5f540

Has anyone else heard about this? What do you get from this article of what it means? 
Maybe I just don't understand it  Anyone from a different state have you seen this?
Anyone from Illinois seen this? Does this article apply to you in some way?

Here is the original article from a different source then what I read the first time. The original I read was from the Washington Examiner.

https://www.al.com/news/2022/08/soc... that,next month because it falls on a Sunday.

Who is supposed to receive this $$$$?


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 23, 2022)

i'myourpal said:


> Who is supposed to receive this $$$$?


No idea, but am pretty sure I won't...


----------



## Harry Le Hermit (Aug 23, 2022)

i'myourpal said:


> Who is supposed to receive this $$$$?


Some folks normally get their checks on the 1st of every month. Due to October 1st, they will get their check on Friday the 30th of September. There is NO extra money being put forth, simply a day early for October's check. 

So the $841 payment on September 1st is for September and the $841 payment on September 30th is for October.


----------



## Myquest55 (Aug 23, 2022)

I saw the same article but it didn't seem to give much information.  I just figured that if I got a check - yay but I'm not counting on anything extra.


----------



## Lewkat (Aug 23, 2022)

Never heard of this at all.  I won't be looking for it.


----------



## dobielvr (Aug 23, 2022)

Harry Le Hermit said:


> Some folks normally get their checks on the 1st of every month. Due to October 1st, they will get their check on Friday the 30th of September. There is NO extra money being put forth, simply a day early for October's check.
> 
> So the $841 payment on September 1st is for September and the $841 payment on September 30th is for October.


Thanks for the explanation.  I've been seeing this too, But didn't get too excited, as it doesn't apply to me.


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 23, 2022)

Harry Le Hermit said:


> There is NO extra money being put forth, simply a day early for October's check.


Thanks, I did not expect anything more...


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Aug 23, 2022)

This has happened before with regular SS payments, if i remember right. It depends on the days of the week when the payment comes due and whether it is on a weekend or a holiday. No one is getting any extra money, they are just getting the October payment a little early because the 1st comes on a Saturday, so they get it on Friday, which is the end of September instead.


----------



## Murrmurr (Aug 23, 2022)

i'myourpal said:


> Who is supposed to receive this $$$$?


The article says it's for people receiving SSI/Supplemental Social Security, but it also specified disabled people. In any case, looks like it's not talking about folks who collect regular SS.

And like Harry the Hermit said, they're splitting the check so you'll get half and then the other half a few days later. Normally you just get the whole amount on the Friday before if payday lands on the weekend, but the Friday before falls within the previous month. Apparently they can't post-date those checks.


----------



## Harry Le Hermit (Aug 23, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> And like Harry the Hermit said, they're splitting the check


That is not what I said. There is no splitting of checks.


----------



## katlupe (Aug 23, 2022)

It is not an extra check. It is one on the first and one on the 30th of Sept. Not everyone gets the full benefit of $841. I wonder why they have to put articles out like that to confuse people.


----------



## Harry Le Hermit (Aug 23, 2022)

katlupe said:


> I wonder why they have to put articles out like that to confuse people.


It's clickbait.

Option A... "October SSI checks to come a day early".
Option B... "SSI recipients will get *two* checks in September".
Option C... "SSI recipients to get an *extra* check in September."
The more clicks... the more money. Plus... the more confusion, the greater likelihood of people feeling they are being cheated and then blaming certain politicians. In my opinion, there is plenty enough to blame on politicians, without resorting to confusing tactics. But that is the American way, and has been for as long as I can remember. The internet just makes it easier and more profitable, to a wider array of individuals.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 23, 2022)

The first three paragraphs explain it pretty clearly.  (Bold emphasis is mine)

"Millions of Supplementary Security Income recipients will be receiving two payments in September. *But the double payments have to do with timing and not extra money.

The first SSI*_ payment of _*up to *$841 will be made starting on* Sept. 1. The second will arrive by the end of September. September is one of only two months that give recipients two payments, the other being December.


According to the Social Security Administration, in some months, SSI benefits are paid both on the first of the month and the last Friday of the month, with no payment on the 1st of the next month because it falls on a Sunday. For 2022, this is true for April, September, and December, meaning there was no payment on May 1 and there won’t be one on Oct. 1 or Jan. 1, 2023.*"


----------



## C50 (Aug 23, 2022)

Almost every time I do a Google search down below the search bar a see a teaser about social security and some line like "are you eligible for $1200 next month", or some other click bait. 

I think it's just internet fishing to see what you're interested in.  With that info advertisers dangle that "extra money" carrot out there and get you clicking away all the while you're glancing at adds that are between every paragraph of the article.

Been there, done that, no extra money.


----------



## Murrmurr (Aug 23, 2022)

Harry Le Hermit said:


> That is not what I said. There is no splitting of checks.


Oh. Then that's what I read in the article....or I should say that's _how_ I read it. It's really poorly written.


----------



## dseag2 (Aug 23, 2022)

Maybe I'm missing something, but why did the article mention a specific amount ($841 x 2) when we all receive different payouts?  This seems misleading.


----------



## Harry Le Hermit (Aug 23, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> It's really poorly written.


I'm not sure which article you may have read, but both were written for clicks, with one being very misleading, imo.


----------



## i'myourpal (Aug 23, 2022)

I'm happy to know that I'm not the only person that is reading these many ways. 
It's just that when I saw there were multiple sources posting this, I didn't think it could be wrong.
I appreciate all the responses and just have to this to say..
When newspapers and media have things printed or aired on TV they should have all the facts 
completely clear first.

They need to understand that these only come once and need to be budgeted accordingly.
If being misled it can put people in a financial mess


----------



## Harry Le Hermit (Aug 23, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> Maybe I'm missing something, but why did the article mention a specific amount ($841 x 2) when we all receive different payouts?  This seems misleading.


Not sure of the particulars, but it is in reference to S.S.I. or Supplemental Security Income, which is administered by the Social Security Administration, but is NOT the traditional social security or OASDI (old age, survivors and disability insurance)... which is tied directly to the two trust funds. https://www.ssa.gov/policy/trust-funds-summary.html

I may be wrong, but I think the cap for a single person on S.S.I. is $842 per month. Generally, there are SNAP benefits, as well as some others.


----------



## Harry Le Hermit (Aug 23, 2022)

i'myourpal said:


> They need to understand that these only come once and need to be budgeted accordingly.
> If being misled it can put people in a financial mess


Unless their intent is to sow anger, divisions, etc. which can then be used in the political arena.


----------



## oldpop (Aug 23, 2022)

Pal
You may have noticed it but just in case you have not check it out. In the lower right hand corner of the page you linked to (LINK) there is a button that says "join the conversion" Click the button and read some of the posts. It may give you a better idea of what it's all about.


----------



## Lethe200 (Aug 27, 2022)

If you just Google "SSI" the article will make sense:

_Google question: who receives SSI? _
Answer (linked to SSA website):
" SSI is for *people who are 65 or older, as well as people of any age, including children, who are blind or have disabilities*. To qualify for SSI, you must also have little or no income and few resources. "


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 29, 2022)

I think it's click bait. I've seen the same type of *ads* within financial articles I'm reading. Or maybe this is something different.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Aug 30, 2022)

*I still think that this is just because of the way that the double payment comes out, not that they are actually getting this large payment besides their regular one. 
As an example, on August 1st, I received my SS pension check for this month. Today, my September check was deposited into my account, which makes it look like I have twice as much monthly income as I really have from Social Security. However, in September, I will not show any SS income at all, because my next payment will come in October. 
This is kind of like how we have one full moon most months, but now and again, there are 2 full moons in a month, depending on when they fit into the calendar.  The full moon is still the usual length apart, but it happens that they both come in the same calendar month. *


----------

